# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Marlin for my Antique Makerbot Replicator

## Torby

Long time no post!I found my antique Makerbot Replicator (dual head) at a junk shop in 2017, though it might have been 2016. At that time the firmware was already too old for updaters to update, so I've been using a really old version of Makerware for the slicer because it can make the cryptic .s3g files the printer uses. I've used it LOTS.Well, now I find myself with yet another PC wondering where to find this out-of-date unsupported slicer, and thinking of putting Marlin on the printer instead.I'm in software. I know what .cpp and .h files are and how to load software via the "ISP" connector. I've found the board's ISP connector.Any suggestions where I can look for tips or advice on configuring Marlin's .h files for my ancient, though mostly functional, replicator?Makerbot.jpgMBBoard01.jpgMBBoard02.jpgPerhaps, since I have something I did not have then, a job, I should just watch Angus on YouTube and see what printers he likes and get one of those.

----------


## curious aardvark

hmm - not sure you can put marlin on a mightyboard. Never heard of anyone doing so - but then sailfish (or the other versions) in my opinion are vastly superior to marlin anyway. 
Will it take x3g files ? 
in which case you can use flashforges flashprint and set up as a replicator pro.

----------


## Torby

Oh. I thought Marlin was the newer update of Sailfish.

My firmware is so old, ReplicatorG doesn't know what to do with it, so I figure I'll have to ISP it with my AVR programming tools.

----------


## Torby

And it (Sailfish) comes in a hex file. That's easy to ISP...

----------


## Torby

So, which replicator is this? Reading sailfish instructions, I'm supposed to know  :Frown:  It has the wooden laser cut frame, dual extruder and heated build plate. I guess it's the Replicator 1 since it doesn't have the cool black finish of the 2 or 2X.  Oh, here we go:

https://www.geek.com/gadgets/makerbo...nting-1456813/

Must be the Replicator 1 as it was just called "Replicator."

Oh. And I don't care if the new firmware can read the old .s3g files. I want it to be able to read files made by newer slicers. That's the point of updating firmware.

----------


## Torby

"Wait," says I, "I have job! I don't have to keep my antique $50 junk shop printer working!"So I went shopping with my paypal and have a kit for a Prusa i3 Mk 2s on the way.So, maybe someday I'll get my old replicator working again as a museum piece, but....

----------


## curious aardvark

lol - sounds like a good move :-)

As far as marlin being the successor to sailfish. I believe it was, but a completely different firmware also has the same name. 

Personally I have one machine running marlin, and I hate it. 
repetier is way more user friendly and the original firmware that camne with both my replica clones is even better.

----------


## Torby

But it seems I did not get a kit for building a 3d printer, but a kit for updating a 3d printer. I've been a little busy with something else, so I haven't looked at it too closely yet.

----------

